# Breaking Radio Silence



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 18, 2005)

Hello, you lot!



My names MALCOLM XERXES; Im an English stuntman/actor who was invited to this forum by BOB HUBBARD & TIM HARTMAN.



My primary Empty Hand training began when I was in Wolf Cubs (where I was also first taught to shoot).

The system was referred to as Unarmed Combat by my Sensei, & was predicated upon decades of his practical military experience in wartime & peacetime, in the field of battle & in civilian streetfights.



My Adoptive Father was a highly proficient bouncer (& would be still if my Mum let him!), & my formal training was further supplemented by him & his own experiences in his professional capacity & in various streetfights, some of which I witnessed myself (to my Mums dismay!)



@ age 12, I was told that I must choose a sporting activity in which I would receive weekly instruction, whether it be Football (Soccer to you Yanks!), Rugby, Basketball (which interests me not @ all!), Volleyball, N.F.L., or Judo.

I chose the latter because it was something I had seen nonogenarian Japanese men practising with great proficiency, whereas the team sports seemed to destroy a man by the time he reached 35 years of age.

Virtually everyone else I knew took up Judo, but when they discovered that they would not become MASTER BRUCE LEE, soon took up Tae Kwon Do, instead, usually after a period of no more than 3 months.



The relationship with my new Sensei was spoiled when my Mothers 2nd husband said that I was not to be advanced any more belts unless I agreed to participate actively in tournaments (as his adoptive daughter was doing), so I chose to resign, rather than continuing with what had become a tainted experience.

To my own mind, the true spirit of what it meant to be Judoka had been perverted & corrupted by that ultimatum.



Like everyone else, I became addicted to Martial Arts films in childhood, largely as a result of the *KUNG FU* T.V. series that starred MR. DAVID CARRADINE, but what impressed me about KWAI CHANG KANE was not how quickly he dispatched his opponents, but the restraint he exercised whenever he did so: I respect MASTER BRUCE LEE, but I never aspired to become like him (although I respect the principles of Jeet Kune Do).



Of the various fighters who enjoy screen success today, the man whom I most respect & would like to emulate is M. OLIVIER GRUNER, whom I first saw in *ANGEL TOWN*: again, I was taken by the very clean, economical fighting style, but also utterly fascinated by his forms, for I had never before witnessed Savate in action.

As well, the fact that M. GRUNER does not have a BILLY BLANKS/JEAN-CLAUDE VAN DAMME sort of physique impressed me greatly.



Of the men with whom I have had the privilege of working to date, the man whose fighting style I most revere is that of MR. JEFF WINCOTT (ironically, another Tae Kwon Do bloke!)
The man from whom I learned the most, despite my having underestimated him grossly, was MR. ROWDY RODDY PIPER.


----------



## MJS (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 19, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, MIKE!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Malcolm!  Glad to see you made it to the party.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 19, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Hey Malcolm! Glad to see you made it to the party.


 BOB, thank you for having me aboard! May I congratulate you on the excellent work you have done on this forum? I had investigated it last year, but I find your current layout far more user-friendly.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to a Very User friendly board 

Enjoy and good to have you here Malcolm~!

*pondering where I've seen you around before 

~Tess


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Malcolm, 

 Nice to see you made it over here from the Bob's other forum!

 Welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome! Good to see you over here too!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to hear from you! 

It was good seeing you again this past weekend and looking forward to working with you in the future!

artyon:


----------



## still learning (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums!  Sounds like enjoy your work.  Judo is good............Aloha


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome Malcolm! 

I hope you enjoy your travels here.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 20, 2005)

And from a yank who moved to the UK....

 SALUTE!!

 :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome and Happy Posting! 

 And I love your avatar, very cool.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Welcome to a Very User friendly board
> 
> Enjoy and good to have you here Malcolm~!
> 
> ...


KT,

Thank you very much; its good to see you again!

Im sure itll come to you if you think long & hard enough.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hey Malcolm,
> 
> Nice to see you made it over here from the Bob's other forum!
> 
> Welcome!


TP,

Thank you; Im sorry I took so long, as Ive learned quite a lot over the past few days worth of reading.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

kenpo0324 said:
			
		

> Welcome


KENPO0324,

Thank you; its good to be here.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome! Good to see you over here too!


ARNISADOR,

Its good to see you again, moreso now that I know something more about your martial discipline from DATU TIM HARTMAN & SILENT BOB HUBBARD.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you!
> 
> It was good seeing you again this past weekend and looking forward to working with you in the future!
> 
> artyon:


DATU PUTI,

Thank you; it was good to see you again this past weekend @ TORONTO TREK 19.  The stickfighting workshops hosted by SILENT BOB HUBBARD & yourself were the most useful events I have ever attended @ a Science Fiction convention, & it was a great honour for me to witness your respective teaching styles in action.

I was *highly* impressed by everything I saw & heard.

POST SCRIPTUM:  What is the meaning of PUTI? (Thanks for "The Wave"!)


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Welcome to the forums! Sounds like enjoy your work. Judo is good............Aloha


STILL LEARNING, 

Aloha to you!  Your name is the credo by which I live, & you are correct; I *love* my work, & thank GOD that I am healthy enough to be able to do it well.

My knowledge of Kenpo Karate comes mainly from seeing MR. JEFF SPEAKMANS films, but I hope to change that with the help of informed Karateka such as yourself.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Welcome Malcolm!
> 
> I hope you enjoy your travels here.


RICH PARSONS,

What a pleasant surprise!  Im confident I shall, sir, especially now that the Michigan Contingent has made itself known.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!


47MARTIALMAN,

Thank you; I shall try not to rock the boat whilst I am here in this domain.

Freelance, eh?  Please elaborate, if you would.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> And from a yank who moved to the UK....
> 
> SALUTE!!
> 
> :asian:


BAMMX2,

Ta very much!  From whence in America did you originate, & where in my homeland are you currently resident?

*SALUTE*


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Welcome and Happy Posting!
> 
> And I love your avatar, very cool.


NALIA,

Thank you; its been great thus far.

Its a relief to know that you are not bothered by my avatar, as I get a lot of unsolicited advice about changing it from people whenever I go to conventions.

POST SCRIPTUM:  Winnipeg is 1 of the friendliest cities I have visited, despite being the place where I first had contact with The Heritage Front.  I shall be journeying to Calgary for the 3rd time in early August.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 21, 2005)

A hearty welcome to you, Malcom.  We're glad you joined.

 Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting! :ultracool


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> A hearty welcome to you, Malcom. We're glad you joined.
> 
> Have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting! :ultracool


SHESULSA,

Thank you; Im glad I finally acted on the invitation to do so.  Ive been doing as you suggested, & its given me a good flavour of what is acceptable etiquette in this domain.

POST SCRIPTUM:  What differentiates Korean Karate from Japanese Karate (& Tae Kwon Do, if applicable)?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 21, 2005)

MALCOLM XERXES&#8482 said:
			
		

> KT,
> 
> Thank you very much; it&#8217;s good to see you again!
> 
> I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll come to you if you think long & hard enough.



*snickers* I didn't have to think very long or hard


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 21, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *snickers* I didn't have to think very long or hard


Its good to see that you have a firm grasp of the matter.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 21, 2005)

MALCOLM XERXES said:
			
		

> POST SCRIPTUM:  Winnipeg is 1 of the friendliest cities I have visited, despite being the place where I first had contact with The Heritage Front. I shall be journeying to Calgary for the 3rd time in early August.


 Well our motto is "Friendly Manitoba" for a reason.  Glad you enjoyed our city.  Hope you enjoy your trip to Calgary, I truly love that city, very scenic and beautiful.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 30, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Well our motto is "Friendly Manitoba" for a reason. Glad you enjoyed our city. Hope you enjoy your trip to Calgary, I truly love that city, very scenic and beautiful.


NALIA,

I must confess that I had not noticed that motto on your provinces licence plates!

Thank you; I appreciate that.

Yes, Calgary is utterly gorgeous, & this shall mark my first summertime experience of the city.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 30, 2005)

MALCOLM XERXES said:
			
		

> SHESULSA,
> 
> Thank you; Im glad I finally acted on the invitation to do so. Ive been doing as you suggested, & its given me a good flavour of what is acceptable etiquette in this domain.
> 
> POST SCRIPTUM:  What differentiates Korean Karate from Japanese Karate (& Tae Kwon Do, if applicable)?


 Malcom, my apologies - I only just saw your PS ....

 You ask a fair and excellent, much-discussed question!  Come on over to the Korean Forums and we'll chat about it! :ultracool


----------

